# SRRV restarting



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Looks like the SRRV for 50+ could be restarting 10 May.


----------



## Nate5182 (Sep 8, 2020)

Do you have a link or source for this? I haven’t seen anything in the news of from the PRA yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Nate5182 said:


> Do you have a link or source for this? I haven’t seen anything in the news of from the PRA yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I heard it on a vblog who had received an email from a rep.


----------



## freebiefan (Nov 11, 2020)

good news for those who are wanting to apply... but you do know that we SRRV members just cant travel..... I applied for my exit reentry permit over 10 weeks ago and despite 5 emails asking " when do you fine fellows think you might get around to providing me with said exit reentry approvals ) have heard zero. Samr fro friends who have applied.
So its nice they re-open applications but at present the programme is highly discredited given that we are blocked from either traveling to , or leaving the country.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

freebiefan said:


> good news for those who are wanting to apply... but you do know that we SRRV members just cant travel..... I applied for my exit reentry permit over 10 weeks ago and despite 5 emails asking " when do you fine fellows think you might get around to providing me with said exit reentry approvals ) have heard zero. Samr fro friends who have applied.
> So its nice they re-open applications but at present the programme is highly discredited given that we are blocked from either traveling to , or leaving the country.


SRRVs are allowed back in now.


----------



## Nate5182 (Sep 8, 2020)

Gary D said:


> SRRVs are allowed back in now.


Only if you also were issued an entry exemption document. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

So how are you supposed to exit and re-enter to meet the requirements? Are they doing some kind of waiver for this?


----------



## freebiefan (Nov 11, 2020)

yakc130 said:


> So how are you supposed to exit and re-enter to meet the requirements? Are they doing some kind of waiver for this?


They require a few things inlcuding copy fo te SRRV card, copy of SRRV visa page in passort plus copy of info page of pasport ( which is all information they already have !) plus a form stating reasons why you want the exit reentry.....if you send this info they will reply stating they have a huge number of such requests, they only deal with them in small batches as they have to send to DOT then DFA and that it could take months to get this exit reentry...


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

how do you get an (exemption entry document?) I guess the SRRV visa can be acquired at the embassy in Washington DC. I wonder how money is deposited into a credited account in the philippines when the expat is still in his country?

Art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

art1946 said:


> how do you get an (exemption entry document?) I guess the SRRV visa can be acquired at the embassy in Washington DC. I wonder how money is deposited into a credited account in the philippines when the expat is still in his country?
> 
> Art


Here's the link for the Consulate General Philippines in NY City, they work with Florida residents. Philippine Consulate NY


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

freebiefan said:


> They require a few things inlcuding copy fo te SRRV card, copy of SRRV visa page in passort plus copy of info page of pasport ( which is all information they already have !) plus a form stating reasons why you want the exit reentry.....if you send this info they will reply stating they have a huge number of such requests, they only deal with them in small batches as they have to send to DOT then DFA and that it could take months to get this exit reentry...


They probably have all this on file but they don't seem to have a reliable back up system or centralized server (3rd world and developing world).

Around 2014 the Philippine Bureau of Immigration had a fire and it destroyed many of their documents and also the system was compromised by fake documents or Shenanigans all Expats had to physically report to Manila to re-submit all their documents again, as if applying for a renewal of the Permanent Resident Card, those that had health issues had to have a Power of Attorney. And even up until today you still have to keep all your receipts, the receipts don't always get logged maybe due to low staffing or overworking.

I think these redundancies are mainly because there doesn't seem to be one centralized server that is connected to all PBI Satellite Offices? So the PBI is still not computerized. So bottom line is that redundancies and Red Tape still prevail for Expats, even though you may have the card with that chip in it, so much for that internal chip, so I guess the internal chip is a back up to the back for lost files but they don't seem to use it for keeping track of current documentations or changes.


----------



## freebiefan (Nov 11, 2020)

I think there are no SRRV visas being issued at moment and even if there were you need to be in Philippines to have the visa processed as you in theory have to swear that you will abide by rules of Philippines in front of top PRA official.. well thats when you have done the fingerprinting, the no criminal record plus the form filling, plus depositing the amount into either Bank of Commerce or DBP, which isnt as straightforward as one might hope for. 
Oh plus the PRA offices are manned by skeleton crews as well......


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)




----------

